# Missing boy and other rescues



## Greg (Oct 15, 2003)

Wow. A busy few days in the Whites - *Source*:



			
				boston.com said:
			
		

> 10-year-old Massachusetts boy missing in New Hampshire
> By Associated Press, 10/14/2003 12:52
> 
> LINCOLN, N.H. (AP) Authorities continued their search Tuesday for a 10-year-old Massachusetts boy missing overnight after he decided to walk home through the woods by himself.
> ...


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2003)

Update - *Source*:



			
				metrowestdailynews.com said:
			
		

> Associated Press
> Wednesday, October 15, 2003
> 
> LINCOLN, N.H. -- More than 250 searchers, including volunteers, combed through woods near a condominium complex yesterday looking for a 10-year-old Massachusetts boy missing for more than 36 hours.
> ...


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2003)

*Massive search for missing boy turns up nothing*

*Source*



			
				theunionleader.com said:
			
		

> LINCOLN — In torrential rain and lashing winds, close to 500 people spent the day searching deep into the White Mountain National Forest yesterday for a 10-year-old boy missing since Monday.
> 
> Despite the exhaustive efforts, Patric McCarthy of Bourne, Mass., was still missing last night. There were no new clues to his disappearance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2003)

An extremely sad ending here. My thoughts and prayers go out to Patric's family.

*Source*



			
				www.wildlife.state.nh.us said:
			
		

> Body of Missing Child Found
> 
> CONCORD, N.H. -- The search for 10-year-old Patric "J.J." McCarthy, of Bourne, Massachusetts, ended on a somber note today when his body was discovered in the wilderness area near the Village at Loon Condominiums in Lincoln, New Hampshire. The boy had been missing since the afternoon of Monday, Oct. 13, when he was last seen playing in a wooded area near the condominiums. The boy's body was found by an advance rapid-response search-and-rescue team made up of New Hampshire Fish and Game Conservation Officers and volunteers from Androscoggin Valley Search and Rescue. An investigation continues as to the details of the cause of the boy's death.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ddoc4ensic93 (Mar 9, 2020)

*Patric Mccarthy*



Greg said:


> *Source*



  So much credible evidence has transpired since Patric's death in Lincoln NH in 2003. Actually its overwhelming.


----------

